# Metal hang tags? Hang tag market?



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

Hi! I've been browsing the forums... I'm not affiliated with any clothing design or retail, I'm in the corporate imprinting world but these forums are so full of useful info! <3 

One of the things I'm wondering about is the viability of metal hang tags, and whether and how I might want to offer them to clothing relabelers, decorators, etc. 

In the process of making name badges, we end up with quite a bit of scrap. It turns out to be mostly 1.5"x6" or 8" pieces of quality imprintable stock, mostly brushed silver aluminum. I've been making bookmarks out of it for my kids' school etc. but I'd like to find a better use for it than giving it away or just sending it to the recycler. 

It would be quite possible to imprint a full-color image, trim to whatever size, round the corners and deburr, and punch a small hole for tagging gun or string. 

Knowing nothing about custom clothing merchandising... what do people expect to pay for a high-quality hang tag? I see people here looking for "cheap" business card styles etc., but also people looking for specific styles to promote their brand. What kinds of quantities might I be looking at if I pursue this line? Are there others in "the hang tag business" or how do folks usually procure their hang tags? Would there be any specific downside to using metal (aluminum) tags rather than paper? Our name badges are corner-rounded and sanded specifically to prevent damage to clothing when worn, and of course we'd use the same process for hang tags. The only thing I can think is that sublimated aluminum tends to be easily scratched, so the tags themselves could be damaged by zippers etc. if not carefully packaged and displayed (not an issue with tee shirts, obv). 

Thoughts, please?


----------



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

Well... I'd like to make a few mockups. Does anyone have hang tag art they'd let me use, possibly on my website if it turns out well? Would anyone like to sample a small run (maybe 10-20) and let me know how you like them?

I have lots and lots of 1.5" x 3" and 1.5" x 4" silver brushed aluminum... but I'm not by any means limited to that size. I also have brushed gold, and a slightly thicker satin silver. Capability of any square or rectangular size with rounded corners and small hole(s). 

Anyone? Anyone?


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

VERY high quality offset printed, cardstock hang tags are not very expensive at all. Of course the more you buy the cheaper the price per piece.

I'm always interested in adding little things. Even when it comes to hang tags. Shapes and such.

Personally for me, I don't really have a need or desire for a metal tag. Although, I suppose I could see a benefit. But that benefit would be best served on a different material IMHO. 

One area of interest for ME would be (rather than metal) a lightweight PLASTIC hang-tag that might be customizable to a specific shape and size. I guess die-cut? Think of a plastic dog tag type material and the shapes that they come in sort of. And then the logo, etc printed onto it. 

I won't say why I think that would be cool. But it could be. You can PM me if you like. You might actually be able to apply it to the metal idea. Although if the print will wear off, not sure.


----------



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

Porkchopharry, thanks for your thoughts! We run a dye-sub imprinting business primarily making corporate name badges, so metal is what we do.  It gives a higher quality finish than any plastic (our competitors are plastic) even, or especially, the silver- or gold-tone plastic engraved stuff like what I think you're talking about.

So for someone wanting to give a higher perceived value, they might want metal hang-tags, especially if they can be kept for other purposes (book mark, ornament, decoration, etc.). Or if they have a particular brand that alludes to metal (rock music or hot rods or whatever). Another point is that with dye-sub we can do full color, and the metal shines through the color and gives it a gem-like quality you don't get with plastic or paper. 

Anyway I thought it might be interesting to someone trying to promote their high-end (or perceived high-end) brand. Perhaps I was wrong, or perhaps folks need to see samples.  

Shapes... that's a good point. I can only do squares or rectangles (or triangles & diamonds I guess) right now, but we're having dies made for our badges, and once that process is in place I can do other die-cut shapes, though the dies cost several hundred bucks apiece so there would have to be a significant demand and/or minimum orders for anything other than, say, standard ovals or circles. Certainly easier/cheaper to do a dog-bone or t-shirt shape hang tag with paper.

Wish I could remember how to post an image!


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

Sugarcaine said:


> Shapes... that's a good point. I can only do squares or rectangles (or triangles & diamonds I guess) right now, but we're having dies made for our badges, and once that process is in place I can do other die-cut shapes, though the dies cost several hundred bucks apiece so there would have to be a significant demand and/or minimum orders for anything other than, say, standard ovals or circles. Certainly easier/cheaper to do a dog-bone or t-shirt shape hang tag with paper.


JDS (and probably other sub blank suppliers) have aluminium double sided "keychain" blanks in a variety of different shapes, including t-shirts. You could make really nice looking hang tags with these, but I personally can't see it as being worth the time/cost for something that is going to be torn off the shirt and tossed in the garbage.


----------



## porkchopharry (Mar 4, 2012)

Tippy has the same idea that I do. 

Keychain hangtags. I personally would prefer them in plastic for my brand. Die cut to the shape of my logo.

I think they would be a good way to do away with the throwaway hang-tag and the customer hopefully uses them...as a....wait for it...KEYCHAIN. Good promo there.

Of course, there are always a number of customers who simply do not care - that's a given. And that's fine. I don't expect to see those customers become repeat buyers though. Some, but not most.

In my mind, the little details, whether they are tossed in the bin, or not, are the little things that can cultivate a loyal, repeat customer base. To those customers who do appreciate the little things.


----------



## tippy (May 27, 2014)

porkchopharry said:


> In my mind, the little details, whether they are tossed in the bin, or not, are the little things that can cultivate a loyal, repeat customer base. To those customers who do appreciate the little things.


SOLD! The above customer service reminder by porkchopharry tipped the scale for me. I'll order a batch of keychains on Monday.


----------



## Sugarcaine (Oct 17, 2014)

I was just looking through my JP catalog and found all kinds of hang tag possibilities that I hadn't even considered as such before (really, my original thought was how to use up scrap pieces). Brass, aluminum, stainless, and FRP key, pet, and luggage tags in several shapes, some 2-sided, and some with hardware. Most over $1.00 per blank, though - so it looks like you'd get a much better deal from a regular print shop. My tags would be quite a bit cheaper, but not suitable for keychains. 

Happy to have played a part in your inspiration though!


----------

